
An unexpected discovery behind a wall at U-Va. teaches researchers about science - Hooke
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-point/wp/2015/10/12/an-unexpected-discovery-behind-a-wall-at-u-va-teaches-researchers-about-science/
======
teddyh
Clickbait title. What was discovered was “[…] _an elaborate chemical hearth
designed for laboratory experiments. It was complex, with vents and multiple
sources and means of controlling heat._ ”.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Perhaps. Still a good article and a most intriguing find.

